# Ratings below 4 or 5* delayed?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Are all ratings delayed, or just 3* or lower?

It feels like to me 4 and 5* ratings are updated almost immediately but the lower ones seem to take time to show up.

Either that or they're all delayed but because 5* are the majority it just seems like they're immediate when it's previous day's rides showing up coincidentally after recent rides.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Are all ratings delayed, or just 3* or lower?
> 
> It feels like to me 4 and 5* ratings are updated almost immediately but the lower ones seem to take time to show up.
> 
> Either that or they're all delayed but because 5* are the majority it just seems like they're immediate when it's previous day's rides showing up coincidentally after recent rides.


Nobody actually knows. Any answers you get on here will be pure speculation. In all reality, bad ratings may not even come from riders. It could just be Uber messing with us and playing their usual games.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, speak of the devil ....

Maybe I can shed some light after all....

Just had a "fun" situation come up shortly after posting this thread. Barely 10pm, didn't realize crazies came out this early.

I get a call from a bar from a 4.6* pax, a woman in her 50s comes out, opens back door as if coming in, and says her friend is in the bathroom, can I wait for her? I tell her sure, but I'd need to move to another spot as I am blocking a lane. Just as I'm about to move, her friend comes out and they both hop in.

A couple blocks down the road, they ask me if I can make another stop to drop her friend off, I respond that if it's directly on the way sure but otherwise we need to add a stop in the app. "It's just a couple blocks over", "I don't know how", etc. I teach her how, she simply changes the location, then I teach her again how to ADD a stop, we get it right. They whisper some things to each other, and now upon reaching the stop more than a couple blocks away, she acts like I'm taking her somewhere she's unfamiliar with, "did we just circle around?? Where is this you're taking me??" Etc. I tell her I'm going exactly where the GPS says based on location she added, then finally she admits "ohh there it is". Trouble already?

Friend gets dropped off and we're off to the account holder's drop-off, and she is now acting confused, "where are you taking me? Are we turning on ___??" I say no, we're turning onto ___ where the GPS says, do you want to take a different route?" She responds that she feels like I'm just taking the long route, and I tell her to tell me where to turn and I will go the route she wants, and she says "just take me where the GPS says".

Apparently a big event just ended and there is a bit of traffic on the city streets, I'm behind maybe a half dozen+ cars. She asks me why we're not moving, I tell her traffic, there's nothing I can do, only one legal lane and I can't get past stopped cars. She keeps telling me to make illegal moves, I refuse, and she's pissed. I tell her I'm not doing anything illegal, that maybe we can end the ride right here and another driver would be happy to. She says she doesn't feel safe being dropped off although there are literally hundreds, if not thousands, of people walking about on a major thoroughfare, and I tell her it's plenty safe.

She demands I take her home asap and stop talking to her, and this is where I fully realize it's a lost cause no matter what I do she will be pissed and likely 1* me and possibly report me and cause trouble after the ride is over, likely being the first to do so. Instead I start dialing Uber support immediately while ride is in progress and start explaining the situation, and she keeps interrupting and telling support I'm the crazy one. I finally get my statements out and she jumps out of the car and demands she not be charged. This time, I'm not playing the refund game, this ***** can eat it.

Uber support sounds understanding and confirms everything is noted, blah blah blah, and upon ending the call 10+ minutes later after getting all the details down, I check ratings and see another 1* + 3 separate reports (service, conversation, driving).

This is going to be my last trip riding without a dashcam. Came in the mail today but didn't install yet because I wanted to have time to test it etc. Mistake.

Now I know that at least in this case, there was no delay on reports & 1* rating.

My overall rating plummeted, from 4.91* to 4.90*.

I have a feeling that with the presence of a dashcam aka bullshit deterrent, I would not have had this come up.

What a filthy job this can seem like sometimes, feels worse than cleaning up after dog shit.

F it, not gonna let crazy @@@@@es stop my $$, installed dashcam, gonna Uber on. Still over 5.5 hrs left to drive for the night.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

dashcam wont help you with any of the incidents you mentioned .
i had a similar situation last week, and had to kick the paxhole out and called the support and report and told them , i have the footage and still i got a 1* with two reports


----------



## rlb1470 (Feb 19, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Are all ratings delayed, or just 3* or lower?
> 
> It feels like to me 4 and 5* ratings are updated almost immediately but the lower ones seem to take time to show up.
> 
> Either that or they're all delayed but because 5* are the majority it just seems like they're immediate when it's previous day's rides showing up coincidentally after recent rides.


I've been driving awhile and from my experiences with the passengers, some may not rate you right away after you drop them off. When I first started out, I went without driving for a couple of weeks and saw that 2 5* rides were added to my ratings 8-10 days after my last rides. But lately I have been checking my ratings after I finish for the day seems like no changes, then when I check the next morning then I see there is an extra 4* or below that was added. This summer so far has been brutal on the ratings, not sure what some of the pax issues have been. My ratings had gone from 4.93 to 4.90 in the last 12 days and even have over 500 rated rides.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Frankly screw the ratings. If the Pax is low rated, shuffle and move on.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have not driven for 5 days, and I JUST got a new 4-star. wtf is that about?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Punishment for taking such long breaks, you lazy sloth.

Now, get back to work!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uber "Support" (and Green Light Dweeb) will tell you they are delayed and anonymous. But, as you have seen, ratings show up pretty fast. It might take time for the PAX to get the rating done. Like the next day. But I think the rating hits as soon as they do it. 1 of my 3 current 1* the a-hole rated me soon as he took his crap out of my trunk and left my trunk wide open. I wasn't more then a few minutes away when I checked my rating and sure enough, it was there.

PAX that got hit with a cleaning fee for puking in my car. The next day when I saw the cleaning fee come through, sure enough there was the new 1*.

And my 3rd 1* the lady texted me saying she was sorry, she is new to Uber and made a mistake on the rating. Thanks Uber, for again being worthless with any help on getting it removed.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm convinced that the pax rating to the driver is immediate. Well, as soon as the pax rates the driver, could be right after rides ends or a week later, after they got fired from their job or found our their spouse cheated on them. But yeah, it's as soon as they rate you you'll see that rating. Trying to figure who rated you lower than 5 can be a challenge though...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm 100% convinced it is immediate.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I have not driven for 5 days, and I JUST got a new 4-star. wtf is that about?


I've been told pax can change ratings days (perhaps weeks) after the ride. I know I've seen tips from previous weeks filter in to my payout balance. I'm sure the ratings can be postponed in a similar manner.

It's obvious some passengers don't rate until its convenient for them. Yet, drivers are expected to make an instant declaration without benefit of later revisions. Yet another reason why this ratings system is utter garbage, and is tilted heavily in favor of the pax.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

A seasoned Uber driver doesn’t know and more importantly doesn’t care.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Well, speak of the devil ....
> 
> Maybe I can shed some light after all....
> 
> ...


DASH CAM ! DASH CAM! It stops Uber & lyft from screwing with your money! All I've had to say is Nope I have it on video!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Yup that night prompted me to buy one. Well, 4, but returning 3 soon.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Well, speak of the devil ....
> 
> Maybe I can shed some light after all....
> 
> ...


That sucks that you got a crazy deralec as a pax.Uber is very unfair with their rating system.



Crbrocks said:


> That sucks that you got a crazy deralec as a pax.Uber is very unfair with their rating system.


I never give the pax constructive criticism because I know they'll take it wrong and down rate me.Im really hard with how I rate pax's now the slightest thing I start taking off points


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> I have not driven for 5 days, and I JUST got a new 4-star. wtf is that about?


While perusing this thread I just opened my uber rider app (I'm a driver but do ride on occasion) to check my rating. The last uber ride I took days ago popped up, and was asking me to rate the driver. I had closed the app after the ride to due getting distracted. So there is one example of why a rating may be delayed.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> While perusing this thread I just opened my uber rider app (I'm a driver but do ride on occasion) to check my rating. The last uber ride I took days ago popped up, and was asking me to rate the driver. I had closed the app after the ride to due getting distracted. So there is one example of why a rating may be delayed.


Ah, ok. That makes sense. Did it also ask you if you wanted to tip? I have had tips come in days later too.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes. The app behaved exactly the way it normally does just after a ride.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

They need to add feedback.....all low ratings they are clicking other.....


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> They need to add feedback.....all low ratings they are clicking other.....


The rating system is broken.A driver doesn't have any idea why they may have received a less than 5* rating.I rate pax's the same way because it works both ways


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Christina Green said:


> DASH CAM ! DASH CAM! It stops Uber & lyft from screwing with your money! All I've had to say is Nope I have it on video!


Yeah. I tried that with Lyft support the other day. They don't care.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> They need to add feedback.....all low ratings they are clicking other.....


They need to mandatory the feed back. No selection of a answer from multiple choices. Make them work to do it. Then as they are typing put up a notification that driver will be called and placed into conference if 1* through 3* is done. See how fast they change it.

Or limit them to 3 1*-3* ratings in a 1 month period. Put 5he squeeze on them instead. If the go beyond that limit they are deactivated for the remainder of the month. Would be fun to watch them when they cannot get a ride.


----------

